# NOAA Weather and Radar Apps



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

For the past few days both my NOAA Radar and NOAA Weather Apps have been unavailable. All other apps are working normally. Does anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Yup, I have the same issue. 1st time I've noticed that...

I wonder what's up?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> Yup, I have the same issue. 1st time I've noticed that...
> 
> I wonder what's up?


Thanks for the quick reply. At least I know it's not my receivers.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

gpg said:


> For the past few days both my NOAA Radar and NOAA Weather Apps have been unavailable. All other apps are working normally. Does anybody else have this problem?


_Same thing here in upstate NY_


----------



## wbarrett56 (Mar 11, 2008)

gpg said:


> For the past few days both my NOAA Radar and NOAA Weather Apps have been unavailable. All other apps are working normally. Does anybody else have this problem?


Mine has not worked for last three days on HR21


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

I just received an email from DirecTv about them.

My webhost decided to make some security changes to the servers. In doing so, it looks like they forgot to include the image making libraries. 

Waiting for the host to reply to my emails.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

These were not working for me either for a few days, but both were working 10 minutes ago when I checked them.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

It wasn't working 4 me as well, but they r now.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

My web host resolved the issue. Sorry for the disruption.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Huskie_2009 said:


> My web host resolved the issue. Sorry for the disruption.


Huskie, your apps are the two most useful offered! Thanks for getting things fixed.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yea, I second that. The weather radar and NOAA apps are used here almost every day. Thanks.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

Same here, except now it says loading, but apps never come up.
All network services are working.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

All working fine here, they both pop right up


----------

